# Low beam bulb replacement help!!!



## Oni-San (Jul 22, 2004)

1996 240sx SE
No Owners manual
9003 Silverstar replacment bulb (Low Beam)
I got off the plastic part, the rubber part and the power cable and bulb but the little metal piece that snaps it in place won't go back on. Anyone ever have this problem. And I can't see for crap W/O a flashlight. 
 Help needed


----------

